# Problema con sumador de señales (mezclador)



## marvel (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola! Que tal? Bueno, primero queria agradecer por todos sus aportes a la comunidad! 

Pasando a otro tema, tengo una duda, espero puedan aclararmela.. 

Yo arme el sumador de señales de la pagina de construye tu videorockola (que en cierta forma es similar a esta), pero no me funciona. 

Mi duda es la siguiente: los operacionales estan en configuracion inversora, entonces, como puede ser que la señal de salida sea reproducible mediante un amplificador? si es negativa? 
Otra duda es: es correcta la posicion de los capacitores que entran a los operacionales? no deberian estar al reves? (en cuanto a la polaridad me refiero) 


Espero puedan responderme, porque la verdad estoy desesperado porque no puedo hacerla funcionar y se me agotaron las ideas! 

Ya revise todas las conexiones, y no hay falsos contactos ni cortocircuitos.. Ya cambie el operacional varias veces.. Ya regule la fuente de alimentacion (ya que la que provee el esquema me daba una salida aprox. de +-20v, y no de +-12v como dice, asique le agregue unos reguladores).. Ya no se que hacer! 

Un dato, la mezcladora realmente mezcla las entradas cuando no tiene alimentacion, pero se escucha a un nivel muuy bajo.. (lo puedo apreciar conectandola a un amplificador de potencia).. 


Muchas gracias! 


Agrego el esquema del sumador..


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> Mi duda es la siguiente: los operacionales estan en configuracion inversora, entonces, como puede ser que la señal de salida sea reproducible mediante un amplificador? si es negativa?
> Otra duda es: es correcta la posicion de los capacitores que entran a los operacionales? no deberian estar al reves? (en cuanto a la polaridad me refiero)



Hola Marvel.
Una entrada inversora te va a dar como resultado una onda desfasada 180grados. Usando una senoidal, si en la entrada aparece un semiciclo positivo, a la salida hay uno exactamenta igual, pero negativo. Cuando la onda de entrada va pasando a ser negativa, la salida va pasando a positiva y así sigue.
Los capacitores de entrada podés darlos vuelta, aunque no debería haber grandes cambios al hacerlo (a la entrada del 072 no debería haber tensión, o una demasiado chica). Los de salida deberían quedar así como están. Si te querés sacar la duda sobre las polaridades, simplemente probá de poner unos NP (No Polarizados). Si no hay de ese valor, poné unos de cualquier otro valor (más de 100nf), sólo para probar.

El circuito debería funcionar así como está en el esquema. Yo vería primero la alimentación. Medí la tensión de cada pin de alimentación con respecto a tierra, a ver si no es eso.
Si no, debe ser algún error en el armado o el integrado quemado (¿se calienta?).

Si podés poner una foto de lo que armaste va a ser más fácil ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Ene 16, 2009)

Gracias x tu respuesta! Entonces el circuito asi como esta en el esquema deberia funcionar ok..

La placa ya la habia revisado, y esta bien acorde al esquema, todo bien conectado..
Los contactos tambien, ningun corto ni falso contacto..
La fuente esta ok, a aproximadamente +-15v, y la tension llega correctamente a las patas 8 y 4 del integrado..
Lo probe hace un momentito, con un reproductor de mp4 como entrada y la salida a una potencia de 60w rms..
Mis resultados fueron:

Sin conectar la alimentacion, no sucede nada (a diferencia de antes, que sin conectar la alimentacion, el circuito mezclaba, pero la senial era muuy atenuada, casi no se podia oir con el amplificador al maximo)

Conectando la alimentacion, se podia escuchar la musica, pero solo poniendo el amplificador al maximo.. No se por que pasa que, evidentemente, mi circuito mezcla pero atenua un monton la salida... Yo CREERIA que, colocando un buen preamplificador a la salida de la mezcladora, funcionaria bien...
Lo que me molesta es que, probe de conectar el mp4 directamente a la potencia, y se escuchaba fuertisimo (comparado con los resultados con la mezcladora), es decir, se escuchaba como corresponde.


La verdad no se por que puede ser que pase lo que pasa...
Espero puedan ayudarme, o darme alguna recomendacion!

Subo las fotos de mi placa.. (el integrado esta soldado mediante cables porque la placa me quedo invertida   )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2009)

Primero: El circuito original tiene resistencias de entrada de 33K y en tu foto parecen de 2K2. Con esos valores la ganacia del mezclador es casi de 50 (una barbaridad) así que no debería escucharse bajo, peroooo las resistencias de 2K2 son la impedancia de cada entrada de cada canal del mixer y es un valor muy bajo que algunas fuentes de señal no pueden manejar. Asegurate que sean de 33K y eso te da una ganancia de 3 que mucho mas normal.

Segundo: Los capacitores de 10uF que estan a las entradas de los A.O. no deberían estar ahí, sino que hay que poner un capacitor por cada entrada de cada canal (12 en total) por que si no vas a tener interacción entre las entradas si estas tienen algo de corriente contínua. Para probar, quitáselos y reemplazalos por un puente y metele señal a alguna entrada. Como vas a tener ganancia de 3, tratá que la señal de entrada no supere los 100mV, y poné al maximo los potenciómetros de 10K de nivel de salida.

Contanos que pasó.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2009)

El sumador tiene ganancia 3 (cerca de 10dB), así que debería entregar una señal más grande que la entrada.
Descartá el tener que usar un pre después de este aparatito.

Cuando escuchabas la señal bajita antes, sin conectar la alimentación, lo que oías era el sumador pasivo que forman las resistencias de 33K, esa señal pasa por la resistencia de 100K y de ahí al pote de volumen. Se entiende por qué era bajita la señal, ¿no?.
Si ahora dejaste de escucharla (cosa que no debería pasar) algo cambió. Quizá el pote de volumen.
Ya que estamos con este componente, ¿está bien conectado? Un error ahí puede hacerte desaparecer la señal.

Los cablecitos que conectan el zócalo con la placa descuento que están bien puestos, pero igual recomendaría soldar directamente el zócalo sobre el PCB. Otro problema que puede venir de ese lado es que el integrado estuviera orientado al revés. En la foto no se entiende cómo está ni logro saber cómo debería estar. Chequeá eso por las dudas.

Otra posible falla es que la resistencia de realimentación de cada operacional no sea la que debe, aunque casi estoy seguro de que eso no es (creo ver una multiplicadora amarilla en la que está a la vista).

Otro error posible es la conexión de la señal de entrada o salida. A ver si es eso...

Lo que dice EZavalla de los condensadores es correcto, probá de puentearlos para probar.
(EZavalla, yo las veo naranjas, ¿estaré daltónico?)

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> (EZavalla, yo las veo naranjas, ¿estaré daltónico?)



No se Cacho...tal vez el daltónico sea yo...
Sabés que abrí otra vez la foto y la agrandé un poco, y si...se ve medio naranja ... y medio rojo, pero la luz no ayuda mucho. Pero si son naranja...hay que ignorar la primera recomendación que hice.

Que cosa seria es ponerse viejo...cada vez veo menos. Estuve soldando una plaqueta ARIES de un receptor FM con el TDA7000 y cuando iba por la mitad me dí cuenta que estaba soldando por inercia, por que no veía un pomo. Así que primero agarré una lupa de mano iluminada que me regaló la bruja hace años (que visión de futuro que tiene) pero ahora me faltaba una mano, así que me acordé que mi madre me regaló hace como 25 años unos lentes de aumento de relojero...y me los tuve que poner para terminar de soldar. Proxima escala...el oculista...

Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Ene 17, 2009)

(ah, las resistencias estan bien, son naranjas   )

Hola! Escribo para comentarles mis resultados con mis pruebas de esta mañana...

El circuito funciona!  Lo que paso fue..
Anoche me di cuenta de que habia mala continuidad (a veces si, a veces no) entre mi entrada de tension negativa y la pata correspondiente del integrado (si no me equivoco, la pata 4), asi que le puse un pequeño cable entre la patita del zocalo (el q esta soldado a la placa) y la placa misma, porque midiendo con el tester vi que eso era lo q hacia mal contacto... El cable lo puse sin soldar ni nada, porque no estoy en mi casa asi que ni siquiera tengo cable jaja (en realidad lo que use como "cable" es un pedacito de alambre  )
Mis resultados fueron negativos, no funcionaba nada.. Asi que me enoje y me fui a dormir..

Esta mañana iba a probar de puentear los capacitores (pero me acorde que no tenia cable siquiera jaja), asi que me decidi a probarlo una vez mas como anoche.. Conecte la entrada (mp4) y la salida (a la potencia), revise las tensiones de la fuente, y prendi todo... No pasaba nada... Medi las tensiones en el integrado, y la negativa no estaba llegando bien, asi que con mi dedo aprete el "cable" (el alambre que puse) para que haga bien contacto y funciono bien..


Espero q no me pase como la semana pasada! Que funciono perfecto y al dia siguiente dejo de funcionar    Odio cuando pasa eso...

Pero bueno, apenas llegue a mi casa voy a soldar bien el zocalo de la alimentacion y deberia funcionar perfecto... Y depaso voy a puentear los capacitores a ver si hay alguna diferencia..


Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda!  Me parece genial que haya gente tan buena que este dispuesta a ayudar a los que lo necesitan!  Voy a seguir su ejemplo y ayudar en lo que pueda!


Gracias de nuevo y hasta la proxima!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Que cosa seria es ponerse viejo...cada vez veo menos.


No creas que sos el único...



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...agarré una lupa de mano iluminada que me regaló la bruja hace años (que visión de futuro que tiene) ...


Si tiene buena visión de futuro y se casó con vos, eso te deja bien parado.   

Marvel, tu sumador por fin anda. 
Siempre hay que chequear bien la alimentación como primera medida. Con el tiempo se aprende eso y con la práctica no se te olvida más (a que ahora no se te olvida...).
Lo de los condensadores (uno por entrada) que te decía EZavalla tenelo en cuenta. Como consejo, en el próximo proyecto ponelos, y si se te da por modificar este...

Y de nada.

Saludos


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 12, 2012)

bueno he echo mi sumador por fin,,, aca dejo fotos de el... hasta ahora anda bien ,, le conecte un pre amplificador mono que tambien hice esta semana,,, todo alimentado con un transformador que da 8.7v conectado a un doblador de señal que da -12.2 +12.2 y tap central....



pongo nuevas fotos...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/s4030576.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/s4030577.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/s4030578.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/s4030579.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/s4030580.jpg


----------

